# Chris



## Chris (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, was looking forward to visiting Proto Space with the group but was unfortunately out of town when that took place.

My background is oil and gas transportation, heavy lift rigging. New to Calgary after 20+ years in Red Deer, moved here with work in oil and gas March 2014 to West Springs / Cougar Ridge area of west Calgary.

Weekend warrior with some garage space that's always been a bit of a metal fabricator, MIG weld, torch, etc. Just purchased a small second hand Craftex Lathe/Mill this morning and I'm looking forward to some conversation on the forum on firing it up and getting into some projects.

Most recent project was a "hidden" grate for a backyard fish pond to keep young kids out of the water but submerged grate to still be pleasing to the eye. Will round up some photos soon.

Cheers, 

Chris


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Chris,

As noted, good to have you on board. I'm thinking about another meetup in the coming weeks, just working on a venue that will work best. No worries about missing the Protospace meetup, there's always next time!

What's the model on your Craftex?

Looking forward to it!

JW


----------



## Janger (Jul 28, 2015)

Proto does have open house every Tuesday... I think Kyle @kylemp is often hanging around since all the cool gear is his!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 29, 2015)

Janger said:


> Proto does have open house every Tuesday... I think Kyle @kylemp is often hanging around since all the cool gear is his!


Confirmed, Tuesday open house, and confirmed @kylemp has all the cool stuff! haha.


----------

